# Availability of catheters



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi

I have visited Cyprus on many occasions and I am now considering relocating to Paphos on a permanent basis. The only issue I have is that I suffer from a neurological condition that requires me to take medication on a regular basis and to use an intermittent catheters (male). My main concern is being able to get hold of the catheters - can anyone put my mind at ease?

Any help would really be much appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it is highly unlikely that you will have any problems with this issue. In general health care is pretty good and you should be able to get what you need either over the counter from a pharmacy or if a prescription is needed just go to any doctor of your choice. Pharmacies in Cyprus are able to provide a lot of things without prescription and there is a pharmacy on almost every street corner.


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

Veronica said:


> I think it is highly unlikely that you will have any problems with this issue. In general health care is pretty good and you should be able to get what you need either over the counter from a pharmacy or if a prescription is needed just go to any doctor of your choice. Pharmacies in Cyprus are able to provide a lot of things without prescription and there is a pharmacy on almost every street corner.


Hi 

Thank you so much for the information - it's very much appreciate. 

Are there any other "do's and don'ts" I need to consider before making the move?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Do your research thoroughly and don't come here expecting life to be one long holiday.


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

JonandGaynor said:


> Do your research thoroughly and don't come here expecting life to be one long holiday.


Thanks for the advice. Any specific pitfalls I need to look out for?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

How do you cope with very hot weather? The main reason we left Cyprus after 14 years was the increased heat in the summers which I could no longer cope with. As you get older it get harder to cope with the extremes. Also certain health conditions can have an effect on how your body copes with the heat so depending on what your issue is make sure it isn't affected when temps get into the high 30s low 40s which is usual in July and August.


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

Veronica said:


> How do you cope with very hot weather? The main reason we left Cyprus after 14 years was the increased heat in the summers which I could no longer cope with. As you get older it get harder to cope with the extremes. Also certain health conditions can have an effect on how your body copes with the heat so depending on what your issue is make sure it isn't affected when temps get into the high 30s low 40s which is usual in July and August.


Hi That's a very good point - fortunately my neurological condition reacts well to heat. We are planning on renting for a month to see how we cope with living in Cyprus normally as opposed to being on holiday. This trial will help us determine where or not to make the permanent move. Thanks again for the information and if you think of anything else that would be much apprciated


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Also certain health conditions can have an effect on how your body copes with the heat so depending on what your issue is make sure it isn't affected when temps get into the high 30s low 40s which is usual in July and August.


I was at My Mall in Limassol last Thursday - shade temperature 40 degrees with high humidity 🥵.


----------

